# Europa-Rad für dicke Echsen ... !



## phatlizard (27. Oktober 2004)

Guten Tag liebe Gemeinde der Schnellen Männer!

Das wird keine Verarsche (EHRLICH!) - ich musste in dem Cross-Kunstwerke-Thread erstmal Eure Humorfähigkeit testen und die ist nun wirklich erbärmlich! Aber wir wollen doch die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben - gelle ... ?

Also im Jahre 2005 werde ich mir eine echte Cross-Country-Maschine zusammenzimmern - _mit_ Gängen.
Natürlich kenne ich mich damit üüüüberhaupt nicht mehr aus, also brauch ich natürlich Eure fachmännische Hilfe (Liebe Moderatoren, ich bin was da angeht auf Ironie-Modus, also nein ich brauch nicht das "Kaufberatungs-Forum"!)

Lasst mich doch einfach mal wissen, was Ihr von den verschiedenen Teilen haltet (bevorzugt von Leuten die das Zeug auch wirklich fahren!)
Ich musste feststellen, dass 99% aller Biker, die über Rohloff Speedhub motzen, noch nie eine gefahren sind!
Is ja so schwer das Ding ... so what? Ich wiege 117 kg - 10% vom Körpergewicht gleich Ideal-Bike-Gewicht!
Na da kommen aber ein paar Bergflöhe in echte Notsituationen!

Wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich zu 100% Europäische Teile verbauen - was mir superschwer fällt, da ich eigentlich ein echtes Dogma habe: "An jedem meiner Räder ist ein Chris King Steuersatz und Thomson Sattelstütze und Vorbau" ... dammich! Ami go home ... also Alternativen!??

Den Rahmen und die Gabel werde ich mal noch ganz geheim halten - der wird erst "entworfen". Da hab ich was ganz feines vor - aber - oh Schreck - es wird ein ALU-Bike! Cola-Dosen-Alarm im Singlespeed Universum!

Rahmen: pssst
Gabel: pssssssst
Steuersatz: da geht das Problem schon los! Hope/Brunn ...
Vorbau: USE Atom
Lenker: Syntace
Sattelstütze: USE Alien (da hör ich immer schlechtes über den Kopf!)
Sattel: Fizik
HR-Nabe: Rohloff DB
VR Nabe: Hope Big'Un Hub
Bremsen: Hope Mono
Felgen/Speichen: DT
Reifen: ach egal ...
Innenlager: tja ... ???
Kurbel: Middleburn 
Pedale: Time

Das einzige Teil, dass sich schon geordert habe:







Prost

phaty


----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. Oktober 2004)

Die USE Alien Stütze ist ein schönes Teil, leicht und auch in unterscheidlichen Farben erhältlich (das war das Kriterium für mich). Das Einstellen des Sattels ist in der Tat "unangenehm", wenn er aber einmal sitzt, dann kann man die Stütze vergessen. Ich habe sie bis fast ans Maximum ausgezogen -10cm sollen im Rahmen verbleiben- und dann flext sie bei meinen 90kg schon etwas. Wie das aber bei 117kg Echsenkampfgewicht aussieht   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. Oktober 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sie bis fast ans Maximum ausgezogen -10cm sollen im Rahmen verbleiben- und dann flext sie bei meinen 90kg schon etwas. Wie das aber bei 117kg Echsenkampfgewicht aussieht   .



Das werden wir dann rausfinden ... 
Die einzige (optische) Alternative wäre für mich TUNE und da hab ich Angst vor!


----------



## lebaron (27. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Das werden wir dann rausfinden ...
> Die einzige (optische) Alternative wäre für mich TUNE und da hab ich Angst vor!




ICH denke Uli Fahl weis was er baut, und wen du die in etwas größerer (31,8) Dimension nimmst sollte nix passieren !


----------



## phatlizard (27. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> ICH denke Uli Fahl weis was er baut, und wen du die in etwas größerer (31,8) Dimension nimmst sollte nix passieren !



Wäre für den angedachten Rahmen auch Optisch schöner - bei USE gibt es in der Grösse nur Shims ...


----------



## lebaron (27. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre für den angedachten Rahmen auch Optisch schöner - bei USE gibt es in der Grösse nur Shims ...



Dachte ich mir , um nochmal zum Thema Schalten zu kommen !?! Rohloff bleibt ? JA ! Oder ?

ÄHM, Thema Innenlager: Da wirst du um Hope nicht herum kommen, ABER ich weis nicht wie es um die Stabilität bestellt ist. KINEX- Kauf die von denen einen kleinen Sicherheitsvorrat (kosten nur 15-25 Euro) und, da das Ding eh IM Rahmen steckt sieht auch keiner das du ein billiges, aber gut funktionierendes Tschechenlager fährst. Das Ding hat auch einige Trialer in meinem Bekanntenkreis ausgehalten und auch CC-ler haben sich nicht beklagt !

Der Vorrat ist eben nur als Sicherung


----------



## phatlizard (27. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte ich mir , um nochmal zum Thema Schalten zu kommen !?! Rohloff bleibt ? JA ! Oder ?



Wenn ich schon keinen Singlespeeder fahre, dann muss das Ding von weitem aber wenigstens noch wie einer aussehen ... !


----------



## Deleted 3968 (28. Oktober 2004)

Alu? Schwuchtel!


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Bremsen: Hope Mono



...ich dachte eigentlich meine Odyssee mit Hope hätte dich kuriert....
 

wenn schon HopeDiscs, dann nimm wenigstens die 4-Kolben


----------



## roadrunner_gs (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe auch ne USE Alien Aluminium.
Die Klemmung für den Sattel ist eigentlich meiner Meinung nach sehr gut durchdacht und auf jeden Fall besser als die zentrale Schraube der Richtey Comp oder die beiden Einstellschrauben der Richtey WCS.
Einstellen ist sehr einfach, man muss dann aber die Feststellschrauben ordentlich festknallen will man nicht, dass der Sattel nach hinten abhaut und die Sattelspitze gen Himmel schießt!  

Meine Stütze flext aber auch so gewaltig, dass man denkt man fährt ein Fully, und das bei 60kg Körpergewicht!  Okay, ist aber auch eine 25er mit 27.2er Shim.

Den Nisene Fizik hatte ich mal. Der war mir allerdings zu weich, mehr als eine Stunde habe ich nicht drauf ausgehalten, ist aber wie bei allen Sätteln wohl Geschmackssache. Gut durchdachtes Detail ist die von unten abgedeckte Nase, so dass man auch Fullys noch akzeptabel tragen kann.
Er baut auch ordentlich hoch, so dass man eine eventuell zu kurze Sattelstütze gut kompensieren kann.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Steuersatz: da geht das Problem schon los! Hope/Brunn ...
> 
> phaty



Was ist mit Stronglight? Haben mir eigendlich immer gute Dienste geleistet   Haben jetzt auch Kartuschenlager!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. Oktober 2004)

hi,

warum nicht statt hope formula? auch Europa *gg*

sattelstütze, roox auch ne alternative?

Rholoff, gute wahl   

grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> warum nicht statt hope formula? auch Europa *gg*



stimmt...oder Grimeca

zum Thema Sattelstütze

wie wärs mit ner Shannon Hardcore...die ist wirklich unkaputbar


----------



## phatlizard (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich hätte den thread doch im Singlespeedforum starten sollen - sind eh die gleichen Leute da ...   
Roadrunner - danke für den Beitrag. Ich finde es allerdings unglaublich, dass in dem ganzen XC-Forum genau zwei Leute was zu sagen haben - über die Sattelstütze! Habt Ihr Angst... ? Oder mobbt Ihr etwas??? tstststs ...

Alti, nur weil Du zu grobmotorisch bist dich mit diffziler Englischer Technik zurechtzufinden, muss ich ja nicht auf meine geliebten Hope verzichten!

Stronglight - gute Idee wusste garnicht, dass es die noch gibt - ich werd alt!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Alti, nur weil Du zu grobmotorisch bist dich mit diffziler Englischer Technik zurechtzufinden, muss ich ja nicht auf meine geliebten Hope verzichten!



pssst.....brauchst Du hab ne MonoMini "übrig"....


----------



## phatlizard (28. Oktober 2004)

Weiss nicht ob die wiederum auf die Rohloff passt - sollte aber ... oder?

Hast Du auch noch die Ultra-Krasse Alu Aussenhüllen für konkrete Mono?

phaty


----------



## lebaron (28. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt...oder Grimeca
> 
> zum Thema Sattelstütze
> 
> wie wärs mit ner Shannon Hardcore...die ist wirklich unkaputbar



Mööööp, halte ich für ein gerücht, diegt sehr langsam, aber beständig.

Grimeca versus Hope - Hope: 1, Grimeca:0

Formula: siehe grimeca ... nee da liegt kein Segen drauf, die Formulas waren mal gut, aber was die in letzter zeit abliefern (und dann noch die Preise - ich meine für 160 bekomme ich anderswo eine Bremse, bei Formula gibts da eine große Bremsscheibe)


Sorry,
Basti


Ergänzung: Ach ja und bei dem was ich bisher an Roox headsets, Kurbeln un Vorbauten in der Hand hatte würde ICH mich nicht auf die Stütze setzen, zumal die ganz gerne und laut knarrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (28. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss nicht ob die wiederum auf die Rohloff passt - sollte aber ... oder?



Jepp das geht!

Nettes Projekt und ne super Schaltung! In meinem Bekantenkreis gibt es sage und schreibe 12 Rohloffnarben in den unterschiedlichsten Einsatzbereichen und mit keiner hat es jemals Probleme gegeben. Selbst die mit der Seriennummer unter 1500 läuft wie ne 1.

Keili


----------



## lebaron (28. Oktober 2004)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp das geht!
> Rohloffnarben
> Keili



Operieren die neuerdings auch bei Rohloff, geil dann ruf ich gleich mal wegen der Penisverlängerung an


Sorry den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen ...

Basti


----------



## phatlizard (28. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Operieren die neuerdings auch bei Rohloff, geil dann ruf ich gleich mal wegen der Penisverlängerung an
> 
> 
> Sorry den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen ...
> ...



Basti, die Tatsache, dass _Du_ jemanden wegen einem Tipp-Fehler auslachst ist allerdings der eigentliche Brüller ... !!!


----------



## Keili (28. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Operieren die neuerdings auch bei Rohloff, geil dann ruf ich gleich mal wegen der Penisverlängerung an
> 
> 
> Sorry den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen ...
> ...



Das wird schwierig!! Die Schaltung macht Ihn so lang und dick das Verlängerungen absolut sinnlos und Verkürzingen bei vormals Normalbestücken notwendig werden. Also wenn dann können die Verkürzungs Op's anbieten.

Keili (Schreibfehlerkönig)


----------



## lebaron (28. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Basti, die Tatsache, dass _Du_ jemanden wegen einem Tipp-Fehler auslachst ist allerdings der eigentliche Brüller ... !!!




:\ erwischt .....


----------



## Hellspawn (28. Oktober 2004)

so, dann will ich ma. ich hab zwar eignentlich nix zu sagen hier, aber egal 



> Rahmen: pssst
> Gabel: pssssssst
> Steuersatz: da geht das Problem schon los! Hope/Brunn ...
> Vorbau: USE Atom
> ...



Steuersatz: kommt Rinlgé aus Europa? sollte doch, oder? Es gibt noch Slamma Jammas und ich weiss auch wo 
Vorbau: passt, super Sache und sollte Dir wirklich gefallen
Lenker: Warum nicht auch von Use???
Sattelstütze: Die Usw gibts auch in Alu und 31,6. Dann klappts auch mit mehr als 75kilo *g* Achja, nich vergessen, für Fiziksättel brauchst Du nen anderen Kopf, aber den gibts auch von Use. Sogar speziell für Fizik
Kurbel: gibts die denn noch? Wie wär's mit FRM? Das steife Integrallager sollte Dir gut tun und das Innenlagerproblem wär auch gleich gelöst.

Flaschenhalter:


----------



## lebaron (28. Oktober 2004)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> so, dann will ich ma. ich hab zwar eignentlich nix zu sagen hier, aber egal
> Steuersatz: kommt Rinlgé aus Europa? sollte doch, oder? Es gibt noch Slamma Jammas und ich weiss auch wo
> Vorbau: passt, super Sache und sollte Dir wirklich gefallen
> Lenker: Warum nicht auch von Use???
> ...



Nope, Ringle und Europa ... nee da hast du die letzten 15 Jahre verpasst.
FRM ? Europa ? Bitte erleuchte mich!
Warum sollte man für einen Fizik eine spezielle Stütze brauchen ? Ich habe drei und keiner ist auf einer bestimmten Stütze und ich habe auch schon etliche verbaut, keiner brauchte eine spezielle Stütze

Und Middleburn gibts noch.


----------



## xc-mtb (28. Oktober 2004)

Serwas,

Phaty du hast in zwischen die Eigenschaften eines gewissen Udo O´s, was das Polarisieren angeht. Desweiteren fällst du hier ein wie die Trolle im "Fetischmache", halt die hatten keine Ironie und keinen Humor!

Deine Vorsätze bezüglich des Bikes sind ja durchaus lobenswert, ich tät ja schon gerne wissen was es für ein Rahmen wird (German M.)!

Meine Tip´s: Fahre seit gestern eine Tune-Stütze, noch nicht kaputt. Auch wenn ich diese Klemmkonstrukte sche... nicht so gut finde macht sie einen soliden Eindruck!
Die Stütze wäre sonst vielleicht auch noch ne Herausforderung für den Herrn Smolik, Lenker ebenfalls. Nur dann halt aus Plastik!
Den Brunn-Steuersatz hätte ich gerne für mein neues Bike gehabt, die Jungs gingen jedoch nicht ans Telefon. Mein Tip, da auch eine Rarität.
Vorbau vielleicht aus gleichem Hause!

Viel Spaß mit dem Echsen-Eurofighter, sonst kauf in direkt bei Centurion, die hatten mal einen in 97 oder 98.

CUIP

Matze


----------



## phatlizard (28. Oktober 2004)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß mit dem Echsen-Eurofighter, sonst kauf in direkt bei Centurion, die hatten mal einen in 97 oder 98.



Es geht ja nicht ums einfach kaufen ... ich hab ja ein "Konzept" ... Centurion??? GRUNDGÜTIGER! ... ich hab ja schliesslich einen schlechten Ruf zu verlieren!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Oktober 2004)

xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren fällst du hier ein wie die Trolle



MOI???? 



			
				xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Vorsätze bezüglich des Bikes sind ja durchaus lobenswert, ich tät ja schon gerne wissen was es für ein Rahmen wird (German M.)!



Aus Alu??? ... niemals! Da musste ich mir schon einen anderen Held suchen!



			
				xc-mtb schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß mit dem Echsen-Eurofighter, sonst kauf in direkt bei Centurion, die hatten mal einen in 97 oder 98.



Also bitte! Centurion und dann noch so'n altes Zeugs ... ich hab ja schliesslich einen Ruf zu verlieren!

Danke für die Antwort

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (28. Oktober 2004)

CENTURION    

Ich glaub nicht das ich das ernst gemeint habe, das Bike sah nicht schön aus! Ansonsten mag ich ein 96er Kodiak durchaus zum Alltagsgebrauch. Hab aber keins und das gehört auch alles nicht hier hin, da nicht zum Thema! 

Aus welchem Ländle kommt denn dein Held? Mr Gaudy macht ja auch durchaus hübsche Rahmen, werden aber wohl nicht in der Montanunion gefertigt!

Wird es Hörner haben?
Die Acrossteuersätze genießen übrigens auch einen guten Ruf!
Tuneflaschenhalter oder wie stehts mit nem Camelbak?
Middelburn ist nicht zu ändern, schöner kann Europa wohl nicht.

Wann soll es denn wirklich fertig sein?
Mach doch denn Weihnachtskalender im Leichtbauforum  

So viele Smilies


Matze


----------



## BEAVER (28. Oktober 2004)

Die Mono Mini ist doch aber nur für 65kg Beinrasierer geeignet, ich würd da aber schon ein etwas stärkeres Modell nehmen


----------



## der alte ron (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi !
Von hope würde ich die finger lassen , erlich ! Ich hatte vorn die mono m4 mit 180 und hinten die mono mini mit 160 am rad und hab mir nichts sehnlicher ans rad gewünscht als meine alten kantis von 1996 !
Mal im ernst , auch mir ist bekannt das die bei manchen leuten funktionieren , allerdings wurden gegen ende der saison immer mehr stimmen laut die nicht so nette sachen über hope gesagt haben !
Ich hatte 
-vorn : bremsleistung in etwa auf marta niveau (trotz 180mm!) und eine infernalische geräuschkulisse ; zumindest war die bremse hier in den alpen wenigstens standfest
-hinten : von bremsleistung zu reden wäre eine maßlose übertreibung ; wenigstens war die bremse leise ; überhitzte schnell 
Allgemein: Dosierbarkeit war gut , aber auch nicht besser als magura oder hayes ! Das finisch ist wird von keinem anderen hersteller momentan erreicht ! Allerdings war das zum schluß die tatsache die mich am wenigsten interessiert hat ! Die vierkolbenbremse ab 180mm scheint bis etwa 90kg (ich wiege mit trinkruksack etwa 80) standfest zu sein , 120 traue ich ihr allerdings nicht zu !
Die mini mit 160mm ist für ernstgemeintes mountainbiking nicht geeignet , egal wie schwer/leicht der fahrer ist !
Bevor jetz wieder jemand anfängt zu heulen , das waren MEINE erfahrungen mit hope baujahr 2004 !
Und JA rahmen und gabel wurden penibel vorbereitet , die gabel war steif (fox) und ich KANN bremsen ! Außerdem hat auch ein belagwechsel nich viel gebessert !

Beim lenker soltest du bleiben ! Vorzugsweise den vector , passt auch besser zu deiner schulterbreite  !

Dann solltest du dir mal den superforce vorbau von syntace genauer anschauen . Das ding wiegt weniger als manche "superleichte" teile (ca. 180g bei 120mm ) und ist für lenkerbreiten bis 71cm und dh-competition OHNE gewichtsbeschränkung freigegeben ! Meiner erfahrung nach sind die teile von denen sehr passgenau gefertigt und schön und vor allem haltbar gefinisht !
Außerdem sprechen die preise im vergleich zu use für sich !!

Wenn wir schon bei der lenkzentrale sind : die syntace schraubgriffe finde ich gut zu greifen und total praktisch ! Die oder odi , aber letztere kommen ja für dich nicht in frage !

Wenn du mit dem ringostar von use spekulierst - nicht bei deinem gewicht !
Ich hatte bislang keine probleme damit , aber die in meinem bike shop meinten , bei schweren fahrern würde er sich manchmal lockern .

Eine use stütze hatte ich auch mal . Jetzt würde ich sie mir nur noch ans rennrad schrauben . Das eloxal ist sehr kratzempfindlich und die klemmung ist schon lustig , aber nur solange du mit ihr nichts machen mußt !
Ich persönlich traue tune eine bessere haltbarkeit zu als der alien . Roox kenne ich auch und kann ich dir zusammen mit shannon empfehlen was die halbarkeit betrifft . Glaube aber das die tune nicht lascher ist als die beiden !

Bremsen werde ich mir persönlich an meinem rohloff-bike von magura schrauben - louise fr 180/180 ! Was du auch wählst , greif lieber zu 200-er rotoren !

Die kurbeln , hmm ... ... Klausman fährt die (von tune)und der belastet die sicher meht als dein arsch es jemals tun wird . Die neuen innenlager sollen viel steifer geworden sein ... !
Oder vieleicht roox ? 

Steuersatz ist in meinen augen egal , bei mir haben die immer gehalten - etwas fetten ab und zu vorausgesetzt .

Felgen : Frag Mutti ! Ich kann mich da nur anschließen !! Für dich aber bitte die phatteren ! Bei den speichen brauchst du es nicht übertreiben dt comp reichen aus !
An reifen überzeugen mich persönlich michelin , da sind geschmäcker zu verschieden aber EGAL sind reifen nun wirklich nicht oder fähst du so gut ?

Noch was vergessen ? Ach ja , die pedale sind top !

nikolay


----------



## pefro (29. Oktober 2004)

Aloha,

Brunn Steuersatz? Von denen gibts doch auch Sattelstützen, vielleicht lösen die Dein Problem - aber frag wegen dem Gewicht, erscheinen mir recht filigran  

Ansonsten fallen mir als deutsche Sattelstützen noch Alutech und NC-17 ein (bewährt sich hier bestens, bei 40kg weniger).

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2004)

Zur Kurbel, wie wärs denn mit der:

Stronglight Magma





in Verbindung mit dem:

Stronglight Twister





Fällt dann allerdings schon in die Rubrik Leichtbau, wiegt zusammen schlappe 687 Gramm (Herstellerangabe), optisch allerdings  ist aber wie immer Geschmacksache.
Extralite wär noch zu erwähnen, aber verm. alles zu labil das Zeugs für dich

Grüße.


----------



## olli (29. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> in Verbindung mit dem:
> 
> Stronglight Twister



 :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## olli (29. Oktober 2004)

Zu den Bremsen: HS 33 sind wohl zu popelig, oder?


----------



## sporty (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich find die Sachen von FRM nicht soo schlecht :
Stütze :  	 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ForBau:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lenker:  	 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Steuersatz:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kurbel,(nicht so dolle,Aber evtl. mit einem anderen Kettenblatt ?)  	 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nicht zu vergessen die Barends am Rizerlenker, Deutschland ,Rhön.:  	 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Christian, da hätten wir`s doch , oder?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Oktober 2004)

STOP!!!!!!1111einseinseins

Phaty, du verarschst uns!

DU meinst, das rad soll dann 11,7 kilo +- wiegen, aber das geht doch gar nicht!

Du hast im CC-Kunstwerkethread gesagt du bis 362cm groß! Okay, der Rahmen wird für dich extra gebruzelt, aber bei der Körperlänge haut das nie hin mit 11,7 kilo +-.

Also Phatlizard: Stellungnahme, sofort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (29. Oktober 2004)

LOL...da kommen ja so ziemlich alle Geschmacksverirrungen zusammen die der Bikemarkt zu bieten hat...

und man kann auch mit 120 kilo normale Teile fahren, ich mach das seit Jahren...es muss weder ein DH Vorbau sein noch diese ekelhaften oversized Lenker...

Bateman, Pornoproduzent


----------



## der alte ron (29. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> und man kann auch mit 120 kilo normale Teile fahren, ich mach das seit Jahren...es muss weder ein DH Vorbau sein noch diese ekelhaften oversized Lenker...


Und "normale" teile sind mitlerweile leichter als tuning parts aus den eunzigern !
Ich wäre bei eurem kampfgewicht einzig nur vorsichtig bei der wahl der hersteller . Es haben sicher nicht die alle die gleichen teststandarts wie syntace , roox oder tune !


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Also Phatlizard: Stellungnahme, sofort!



Nein keine Verarsche ...   

Was mich wirklich etwas betrübt, ist die Tatsache, dass aus Europa echt nur hässliches oder leichtes Zeug kommt!
Ich glaub an Anbauteilen nehme ich alles was England so her gibt - aber die Tune Sattelstütze scheint mir auch saftiger. Muss mal sehen ob mein Rahmenbrater 31,8 mm Sattelrohre anbietet.
Je mehr Kurbeln ich hier sehe umso konkurrenzloser wird Middleburn in meinen Augen.

Ich bin immer noch nicht so Recht über die Tatsache hin weg, dass ich keinen King Steuersatz haben kann. 
Ich glaub ich bitte Chris einfach einen zu machen auf den er "Christian König" schreibt ... dann passt es schon!

Wenn mir nochmal jemand NC-17 anbietet gibts Haue!

phaty


----------



## m.a.t. (29. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen: pssst
> Gabel: pssssssst
> Steuersatz: da geht das Problem schon los! Hope/Brunn ...
> Vorbau: USE Atom
> ...



Stütze:
Die Use Stütze fahr ich am Rennrad, für mich OK, dir würde ich abraten. Die Montage ist zwar friemelig, aber machbar. Aber die ist halt schon am Limit was die Wandstärke betrifft. Die Tune hab ich am MTB, das ist da ok. Ich finde auch das Finish der Tune etwas schöner als bei Use.

Vorbau:
Stütze tune -> Vorbau tune. Immer schön sortenrein verbauen, sonst kommt die Stylepolizei  

Bremse:
Hope sieht ganz gut verarbeitet aus, praktische Erfahrung fehlt mir. Aus Europa kommt noch Formula und Magura. Formula ist halt kein 'mainstream' und meine B4 funktioniert problemlos. Soooo teuer sind die doch auch nicht. Du solltest vielleicht eine kräfitgere nehmen (4Racing).

Laufräder:
komplett DT.

Kurbel/Innenlager:
tune. Extralite ist wahrscheinlich zu weich. FRM soll gut funktionieren, die Verarbeitung auf den ersten Blick ist auch ok, optisch aber nicht der Überflieger. Weiss halt nicht, wie wichtig dir der Aspekt mit dem Finish ist.

Steuersatz:
Ähm ja, Campagnolo? *duck*

Wird bestimmt ne scharfe Kiste.

Ey, warum kein NC-17, der Cheffe von dem Laden ist doch ein supercooler Typ?  

ciao
matthias


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo teuer sind die doch auch nicht.



Ich sollte noch kurz einwerfen - Geld spielt keine Rolle, denn ich muss nicht zahlen ... dürfen also ruhig die richtig dekadenten dicken Dinger sein!

Formula passt auf Rohloff?

Das schöne bei Hope sind die Alu-Aussenhüllen die es gibt - wird dem ganzen Projekt optisch ein Sahnehäubchen aufsetzen

Ich muss mal wieder sagen, dass ich nix gegen Udo O. habe - er sollte nur nicht in der Öffentlichkeit durch Mikrophone sprechen - ich ruf dann schon mal zurück und ich bin da Schmerzfrei!


----------



## pueftel (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo phatlizard,

ich schlag mal ne Alternative in Sachen Gestühl vor:

http://81.169.156.242/image/product/SAT/SAT_UsCA-is.jpg

Gruß
Frank

P.S. -einer wird wohl auch meiner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (29. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Formula passt auf Rohloff?


Das Teil kommt aus Italien, also Hammer und Unterlegscheiben bereithalten.



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Das schöne bei Hope sind die Alu-Aussenhüllen die es gibt - wird dem ganzen Projekt optisch ein Sahnehäubchen aufsetzen


Vom Finish spielt die Hope natürlich noch eine Liga höher, keine Frage. Feinste Fräsarbeiten. Die Formula kann da nicht ganz mithalten, dafür bremst sie wie Sau. Formula hat halt auch einen gewissen Seltensheitwert in unseren Breiten.


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Formula kann da nicht ganz mithalten, dafür bremst sie wie Sau.



Wollen wir uns mal nichts vormachen ... ich bin doch so langsam, ich brauch doch keine gute Bremse ... 
Ich hätte ja auch lieber V-Brakes genommen, hat aber zwei Probleme - Europäische V-Brakes? Magura? Nicht solange ich zwei gesunde Hände hab! Und ausserdem ist die Gabel an der wir arbeiten besser für Discs ...

Ich befürchtes dieses Thema wird mich laaaaaange beschäftigen.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Oktober 2004)

Europäische V-Brakes? FRM DP 4! 






Grüße.


----------



## der alte ron (29. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich wirklich etwas betrübt, ist die Tatsache, dass aus Europa echt nur hässliches oder leichtes Zeug kommt!!


Das erstere ist geschmackssache !! Und was hast du gegen leichtes zeug vorausgesetzt es hällt !?




			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub an Anbauteilen nehme ich alles was England so her gibt -


Na mahlzeit ! Hier mal was ich von der schönen insel dieses jahr alles bekommen hab :

- pace rc 300 rahmen : flecken im eloxal , zurückgeschickt

- pace carbon starrgabel : so schön dicke ausfallenden das man kaum vernunftige schrauben für die bremsscheibe verwenden kann weil es sonst schleift : mit dem rahmen zurückgeschickt

- use ringostar : vorbaukappe für 1 1/8 ' etwas zu schmal , hällt nicht , sieht außerdem etwas fleckig aus : hätte sich nicht gelohnt für den preis zurückzuschicken etwas tesa hat das problem behoben

- hope mono m4 : kreischt wie die sau und bremst nicht vernünftig ; verkauft

- hope mono mini : kreischt nicht , bremst dafür aber noch weniger ; verkauft

- use alien al : fummelige klemmung , man kommt aber klar , einmal raus und rein - stütze total verkratzt , schriftzüge kann man quasi mit dem daumennagel abkratzen ; verkauft

Was ich absolut auch finde ist , das die britten ein geniales gefühl für formen haben ! Aber was nützt es ?!






			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer noch nicht so Recht über die Tatsache hin weg, dass ich keinen King Steuersatz haben kann.


Du bist einfach eineamerikanischefraudiefürgeldihrenkörperverkauft !

nikolay


----------



## olli (29. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir nochmal jemand NC-17 anbietet gibts Haue!
> 
> phaty


Dann schlag ich Dir halt alte BikeTech Parts oder neue von Storck vor...


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schlag ich Dir halt alte BikeTech Parts oder neue von Storck vor...



Olli mit Dir klopp ich mich auch ohne Grund!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (29. Oktober 2004)

Kennst du jemanden mit ner CNC-Maschine und hast nen passenden Alublock zur Hand?

Ja?

Feini, deine Probleme mit dem Vorbau sind schon mal gelöst.

Auch Barends kannst du so herstellen lassen *duckundrennweg* (jaja, echte Männer nehmen Barends nur um sie am Berg den Schaltungsfahrern in den Nacken zu werfen oder um Powebars bis zum Downhill daran aufzuspießen)

Kurbeln und Innenlager FSA? (oder sind die nimmer aus Europa?)

Oder Steinbach-Kurbeln?


----------



## qwert (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi phaty,

...es ist immer ein Genuss deinen Schreibstil zu verfolgen (Kein Witz !)



Ähm...nur mal eine kleine Zwischenfrage:
(Vielleicht kann ich ja etwas Konstruktives beitragen)



Ab wann ist Etwas für dich europäisch?

1) Wenn in Europa der Aufkleber oder der Lack (Dekor) auf das Endprodukt angebracht wird.

2) Zusätzlich zu Punkt 1, das Grundmaterial in Europa zusammengesetzt (geschweißt/geschraubt) wird.

3) Zusätzlich zu Punkt 1 und Punkt 2, das Rohmaterial aus Europa stammt.


Gruß


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi phaty,
> 
> ...es ist immer ein Genuss deinen Schreibstil zu verfolgen (Kein Witz !)
> 
> ...



Eins, zwei oder drei Du musst Dich entscheiden, drei Felder sind frei ... 

Ich nehm Tor Drei - das mit dem Zonk!

Eigentlich isses ja egal wo die Teile her sind, aber das Rad wird in einer Publication im Ausland vorgestellt und da will ich einfach ein durchgängiges Thema haben.
Ausserdem wenn Bush wiedergewählt wird, dann kommt mir nix amerikanisches mehr ins Haus!

Da kenn ich nix!!!!

phaty


----------



## qwert (30. Oktober 2004)

So ist es leider !
Tor 3 ist der Zonk. 
Hier wird ganz bestimmt kaum ein Hersteller zu finden sein!

Bergwerk ist gaube ich Tor 3
Neee...Moment...
Die haben einen türkischen Produktionsleiter/Teilhaber
...Der zählt aber noch nicht...Oder doch??  

By the Way:
FSA, FRM, NC-17   sind leider Tor 1 (u.v.m)

Mir würde spontan zu Tor 3
Bees (...gibts die noch?), Brunn, Tune, RPM (...gibts die noch?), Mavic,  Nöll, 
Juchem, Nicolai, Marschall, German Möhren, Hope, Alutech, Deer (...gibts nicht mehr, oder?), Rabbit einfallen.

Zu Tor 2 zählen
Magura, Formula, DT, Marzocchi, Votec, Sunn, Devil, Sintesi, Pinarello, Basso.
Aber auch leider Rohloff, Pace und Use  richen sehr verdächtig nach Tor 2.

U.v.m die ich nicht kenne!

Hoffe geholfen (mehr Verwirrung gestiftet   ) zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwert (30. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Eigentlich isses ja egal wo die Teile her sind, aber das Rad wird in einer Publication im Ausland vorgestellt und da will ich einfach ein durchgängiges Thema haben
> ...
> phaty



Wenn du etwas schlüssiges haben willst würde ich nichts, wo nur der Name in Europa draufgetackert wurde nehmen.
Der Hersteller sollte also schon eine Fräse, Drehbank, Stanze oder Scheißgeräte im Hause haben! - Sprich: Tor 2


----------



## d.a.n.i.e.l (30. Oktober 2004)

hab mir vor kurzem mal eine liste mit "made in germany"s gemacht.
korrigiert mich wenn fehler drin sind.

Votec				www.votec.de
Wiesmann			www.wiesmann-bikes.de
Juchem				www.juchem-bike.de
Nicolai				www.nicolai.net
Alutech				www.alutech-bikes.com
cheetah				www.cheetah.de
Fusion				www.fusion-bikes.de
Endorfin				www.endorfin-bikes.de
Hot Chili			www.hot-chili.biz
Müsing/NOX			www.muesing-bikes.de
Devil/Black Imperator	www.blackimperator.de
SPIN carbon			www.germancarbongroup.de
Storck Carbon?		www.storck-bicycle.de
Germans			www.germans-cycles.de
Schmolke			www.schmolke.de


bees				www.bees-schuldt.de
German: A			www.german-a.de
Tune				www.tune.de
Magura www.magura.de
Rohloff				www.rohloff.de
Conti				www.continental.de
AX-Lightness		www.germancarbongroup.de
Schmolke			www.germancarbongroup.de
THM Carbones		www.germancarbongroup.de
Syntace www.syntace.de
Wippermann		www.connexchain.com
Schürmann			www.schuermann-fahrradteile.de
The Cleg			www.the-cleg.com
Heylight				www.heylight.de
Lightweight			www.carbonsports.de

ich denke da gibts noch ein paar mehr, wahrscheinlich sind die meisten 2er.


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

Phaty wenn ich mir dieses ganze Gewäsch hier durchlese, bange ich um dich, was sollst du mit dem Carbonzeugs? Roox ? Dass ich nicht lache ...

Bleib bei dem Zeug was von der Insel kommt, nimm so viel Tune wie du bekommen kannst und lass die Finger von VBrakes, Magura und um Gottes Willen auch Formula ... schließlich will ich irgendwann mal zusammen mit dir RADFAHREN und nicht anhören müssen: 'Nee ich glaub mein Lenker macht das nicht mit '


Euro-Teile sind leider Gottes entweder irgendwelcher Downhillschrott der meist auch nur von 12 bis Mittag hält oder Leichbaugrütze - beides komt nicht in Frage....

Schade, dass so erzsolides Zeug wie Ritchey nicht aus Europa kommt ...


[EDIT]Ich mach mich nass, da poste ich grade etwas über Anti-Leichtbau, klicke auf Therma erstelle und über werden 'seitenweise' Leichtbaulinks gepostet - Mann leute - lest ihr die Threats auch ?

Und nochwas, Großer - wenn du willst bekommst du da auch ein 50mm Sattelrohr [/EDIT]


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Oktober 2004)

... nabe tune king, ist deutlich haltbarer wie das bisher genannte, ansonsten hügi

bremsen, wenn nicht die mit dem m aus dem schwabenbad, dann the cleg. 

cockpit von herrn klieber kompletto, dazu ab '05 auch die sattelstütze, leichter wie tune, use etc. und mit garantierter sicherheit stabiler. 
alternativ allerdings auch tune vorbau und stütze.

felgen & speichen dt. 

sattel kommt eigentlich alles was taugt aus Jurop, fizik taugt eher nix.

acros macht ganz nette steuersätze, kurbel und innenlager von t.a. ev. auch stronglight (sehen aber mittlerweile eher schei$$e aus) und natürlich tune

aus uk fällt mir wirklich taugliches eigentlich nur von pace die gabeln, die eine oder andere hope bremse (über die naben decken wir lieber das mäntelchen des schweigens) crud guard, crud catcher und mint sauce ein 

dassdaseinalurahmenwerdensollgrämtmich
flo


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. Oktober 2004)

d.a.n.i.e.l schrieb:
			
		

> Votec				www.votec.de
> ...
> Juchem				www.juchem-bike.de
> ...
> ...


                      Geil! Für Phatty?!


----------



## Hellspawn (30. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder Scheißgeräte im Hause haben! ...



haben wohl die meisten


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> cockpit von herrn klieber kompletto, dazu ab '05 auch die sattelstütze



Auf die Neuigkeit habe ich schon lange gewartet!!!


----------



## qwert (30. Oktober 2004)

D666mster schrieb:
			
		

> Geil! Für Phatty?!



????????????Hä????????????????
         
Hier hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben und 
einige in Frage kommende Hersteller genannt!

Erkläre mal was daran so komisch ist!?​


----------



## qwert (30. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Phaty wenn ich mir dieses ganze Gewäsch hier durchlese, bange ich um dich, was sollst du mit dem Carbonzeugs? Roox ? Dass ich nicht lache ...
> 
> Bleib bei dem Zeug was von der Insel kommt, nimm so viel Tune wie du bekommen kannst und lass die Finger von VBrakes, Magura und um Gottes Willen auch Formula ... schließlich will ich irgendwann mal zusammen mit dir RADFAHREN und nicht anhören müssen: 'Nee ich glaub mein Lenker macht das nicht mit '
> 
> ...




?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????  Hä   ????????????????

Erkläre mal was du meinst...ohne polemisch zu werden...ich sehe keinen einzigen Grund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????  Hä   ????????????????
> 
> Erkläre mal was du meinst...ohne polemisch zu werden...ich sehe keinen einzigen Grund?




Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen ? Das einzige was hier nicht zu verstehen ist sind deine Fragezeichen - stell vernünftige Fragen ud bekommst evtl. vernünftige Antworten !


----------



## BEAVER (30. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ????????????Hä????????????????
> 
> Hier hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben und
> einige in Frage kommende Hersteller genannt!
> ...



Was meinst du weshalb er phaty genannt wird?


----------



## qwert (30. Oktober 2004)

BEAVER schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du weshalb er phaty genannt wird?



Diese Tatsache ist mir bekannt. Darum geht es aber leider nicht!
Hier hat jemand Vorschläge gemacht, die seiner Meinung nach Ok sind.
Ich weiß nicht was daran so lustig sein soll?


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Tatsache ist mir bekannt. Darum geht es aber leider nicht!
> Hier hat jemand Vorschläge gemacht, die seiner Meinung nach Ok sind.
> Ich weiß nicht was daran so lustig sein soll?




Ganz ehrlich - wer einem 120 + x Kilomann, der unser Dicker nun mal ist, Firmen wie Votec, Ax-Lightness und co. empfiehlt, der kann enetweder nicht lesen oder hat keine Ahnung, oder wie ich - schlechte Laune ...!


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

Back to Topic, wer kann hier noch etwas wirklich produktives beitragen, was nich nicht dagewesen ist ?


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Back to Topic, wer kann hier noch etwas wirklich produktives beitragen, was nich nicht dagewesen ist ?



Du vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwert (30. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen ? Das einzige was hier nicht zu verstehen ist sind deine Fragezeichen - stell vernünftige Fragen ud bekommst evtl. vernünftige Antworten !




-----------keinText---------


----------



## qwert (30. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich - wer einem 120 + x Kilomann, der unser Dicker nun mal ist, Firmen wie Votec, Ax-Lightness und co. empfiehlt, der kann enetweder nicht lesen oder hat keine Ahnung, oder wie ich - schlechte Laune ...!




Schlechte Laune ist ein Grund, dass kann ich nachvollziehen ! 

 

Über alles andere  kann man sich austauschen - FRIEDEN!!


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Schlechte Laune ist ein Grund, dass kann ich nachvollziehen !
> 
> 
> 
> Über alles andere  kann man sich austauschen - FRIEDEN!!



Frieden ? Prinzipiell - NEIN !

Ich frage mich sowieso - warum du dich eigentlich aufregst - hast du die Links gepostet - NEIN... also ...


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Du vielleicht



Ich hab denk ich schon ne Menge Statements abgegeben, und glücklicherweise kennen Phaty und ich uns nicht nur hier und so wurden schon über diverse Zeiträume über dieses Projekt referiert ... und wenn ihr alle wüsstet ... was Christian König so alles vor hat...


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab denk ich schon ne Menge Statements abgegeben, und glücklicherweise kennen Phaty und ich uns nicht nur hier und so wurden schon über diverse Zeiträume über dieses Projekt referiert ... und wenn ihr alle wüsstet ... was Christian König so alles vor hat...




... er will die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen? Oder wird er gar euer Trauzeuge? 

Grüße.


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... er will die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen? Oder wird er gar euer Trauzeuge?
> 
> Grüße.



Sowohl, als auch, aber in ertser Linie zog er aus um Ärsche breitzutreten...

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema ... wir reden von einem Alu-Monster mit innenverlegten Zügen - CustomMade ... und jetzt lasst euch was einfallen, sonst seid ihr doch auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen...

Wo sind die ganzen CC Spezis,Principia, Rune Roxx und co. ?


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. Oktober 2004)

@basti: Brrrr...ruhig Brauner! Jogge mal eine runde um Potzdam! 
@qwert: Also ich habe das gepostet, weil die überwiegende Zahl dieser Marken...sagen wir mal...von Christian...(wie formulier ich es?).... "wenig geschätzt" werden. Im übrigen finde ich es etwas gewagt von Cheetah als einer "deutschen" oder gar "europäischen" Marke zu sprechen. 
In Punkto Principia muss ich Basti recht geben!
Cheers!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

Lebaron beisst nicht der will nur spielen
Votec? Eher fahr ich was aus Vietnam!
Die Liste mit den Links war wohl wirklich nur da um Deutsche Hersteller aufzulisten, ist ja auch okay!
Ich werde Lebaron nie heiraten - der hat nen zu kleinen Arsch!
Frieden? ER? NIEMALS!!!
Ich überlege schon start verstärkt auf Made in Germany umzuschwenken, aber ein paar Sachen werden in diesem Lande ja garnicht hergestellt!


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Lebaron beisst nicht der will nur spielen
> Votec? Eher fahr ich was aus Vietnam!
> Die Liste mit den Links war wohl wirklich nur da um Deutsche Hersteller aufzulisten, ist ja auch okay!
> Ich werde Lebaron nie heiraten - der hat nen zu kleinen Arsch!
> ...


----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

Frage: Rahmen Endorfin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwert (30. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Frieden ? Prinzipiell - NEIN !
> 
> Ich frage mich sowieso - warum du dich eigentlich aufregst -



...ganz einfach 

Eigentlich suche ich Streit!


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ...ganz einfach
> 
> Eigentlich suche ich Streit!


...dann geh woanders hin - sonst wirst du verlieren...


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Rahmen Endorfin?




integrierte Steuersätze und wir machen uns sorgen um einen Steuersatz mit Christian König Logos ... nein, das kann nicht sein.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> integrierte Steuersätze und wir machen uns sorgen um einen Steuersatz mit Christian König Logos ... nein, das kann nicht sein.



Integrierte oder semiintegrierte?

Weil das ist ja schon ein Unterschied wie Polartag und Polarnacht!

Ansonsten: Rahmen Mi:Tec?


----------



## singlestoph (30. Oktober 2004)

sattelstütze: bitte nix mit loch-durch-stüzte-bohr-konztept (tune, roox, shonnon undsoweiterkonzept) reisst irgendwann durch zumindest bei mageren durchtrainierten fahrradkurieren die viel damit rumfahren 
hab zumindest da ein paar mal gesehen (egal ob alu oder titan)

verklebter stützenkopf (ausser syncros) oder einteiliges zeux wirkt auf mich irgendwie schlauer

die verklebten nach shimpanso prinzip beginnen zu knacken, zu drehen oder senkrecht zu reissen lange bevor sie brechen. 

man sollte das material auch ab und zu kontrollieren

die englische sattelstütze mit den zwei kleinen schrauben kommt nächstes jahr mit dickeren schrauben, habich gehört

hat übrigens beim selben kurier der die titan roox zerstört hat (nach der aluversion) nicht gehalten das schraubenzeux
und der fährt höchstens noch ein mal pro woche kurier

sonst lässt du dier eine stabile version bei einem der deutschen fräsjungs machen muss ja nicht leichtbau sein

ich hab bis heute nicht begriffen was an den alten ritchey und shimanostützen mit der dicken schraube nicht gut sein soll
(vielleicht einfach weil bei mir keine gebrochen ist bis jetzt)



es hält sowieso nichts ewig aber man sollte teile mit sollbruchstellen oder unterdimensionierten schrauben (zb auch 2 M4 schrauben am vorbaudeckel) einfach nicht kaufen .bsp. frm, itm road ...
wenn schon M4 schrauben dann bitte 4 stück


naben dt - tune
mir gefällt die dt philosophie besser
(mir gefällt das doppelreihige lager bei der tune-hinterradnabe nicht)
hat bei mir nur am rennrad einigermassen lang gehalten als ich noch viel rad fuhr die wechseln die lager zwar anstandslos und gratis bis jetzt
aber das mit dem schicken ist mühsam und teuer (vorallem über die grenze)

die dt naben haben einfach immer gehalten und sind mit standard industrielagern bestückt

dt geht bei der dimensionierung auch nicht so ans limit (hab bis jetzt noch keine ausgerissene flansche gesehen bei dt aber schon 2 bei tune, ich spreche nicht von radialgespeichten rädern, von denen sprech ich aus prinzip nicht)

Wieso eigentlich nicht ne 20mm steckachse vorn?

dann BITTE

keinen integrierten steuersatz (obwohl ich dir zutraue dass du nicht mit spiel am steuersatz rumfährst und dir den rahmen so ruinierst)

aber das ist etwas für das ich mich wahrscheinlich nie begeistern kann.

stoph


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann geh woanders hin - sonst wirst du verlieren...



Da hat er leider Recht qwert - ist auch garnicht notwendig!
Basti hast Du heute zu viel Testosteron produziert?



			
				lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> integrierte Steuersätze und wir machen uns sorgen um einen Steuersatz mit Christian König Logos ... nein, das kann nicht sein.



Stimmt - und ich verrate es auch nicht ... !   
Ich finde Endorfins wirklich okay aber der Steuersatz törnt mich so ab ... da geht garnix!

phaty


----------



## qwert (30. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann geh woanders hin - sonst wirst du verlieren...



Das werde ich ich auch tun...

---editiert---


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. Oktober 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> die englische sattelstütze mit den zwei kleinen schrauben kommt nächstes jahr mit dickeren schrauben, habich gehört
> 
> hat übrigens beim selben kurier der die titan roox zerstört hat (nach der aluversion) nicht gehalten das schraubenzeux
> und der fährt höchstens noch ein mal pro woche kurier



Falls du wirklich die USE meinst, habe ich meine Erfahrungen schon zu gepostet, und ich fahre nicht wirklich wenig (>300km/Woche)



			
				singelstoph schrieb:
			
		

> sonst lässt du dier eine stabile version bei einem der deutschen fräsjungs machen muss ja nicht leichtbau sein



Genau! Alles Custombuild! (Falls phaty nicht aufs Geld schauen muss, da find er bestimmt genügend Fräser die zu jeder Schandtat bereit wären!)



			
				singlestop schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bis heute nicht begriffen was an den alten ritchey und shimanostützen mit der dicken schraube nicht gut sein soll
> (vielleicht einfach weil bei mir keine gebrochen ist bis jetzt)



DAS habe ich aber schon erlebt (bei 2 Freeridern auf ner gemütlichen Stadttour)



			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> dann BITTE
> 
> keinen integrierten steuersatz (obwohl ich dir zutraue dass du nicht mit spiel am steuersatz rumfährst und dir den rahmen so ruinierst)
> 
> ...



Auch an dich die Frage:

Meinst du die integrierten Steuersätze (integrated stack), wo die Lager auf Stufen im Steurrohr laufen)
Oder die semiintegrierten Steuersätze (zerostack), wo die Lager auf ihren eigenen Schalen laufen?
Wird oft verwechselt. Die zweite Variante ist ja nicht wirklich ein unterschied zu einem normalen Steuersatz


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: Rahmen Mi:Tec?



Kenn ich nich würd ich schon wegen dem Namen nicht nehmen ... 
Ich glaub die Endorfinons sind Semi ... aber ich komm damit einfach nicht klar! Mehr so eine emotionale Entscheidung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat er leider Recht qwert - ist auch garnicht notwendig!
> Basti hast Du heute zu viel Testosteron produziert?
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal mim Votec verglichen den Rahmen?


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Integrierte oder semiintegrierte?
> 
> Weil das ist ja schon ein Unterschied wie Polartag und Polarnacht!
> 
> Ansonsten: Rahmen Mi:Tec?



Betreffs der Rahmenschmiede möchte ich doch um Erklärungen oder wenigstens einen Link bitten.

@qwert oder wie du heist ...

Sorry aber du gehst mir einfach nur mittelmäßig bis ziemlich auf den Sack ud ich habe gerade nocheinmal alles von mir, die und uns surchgelesen und mir ershließt sich immernoch nicht so ganz warum du dich aufregst, also tue mir und dem Threat den gefallen, trage etwas bei oder lass es sein. Ich will hier auch ein schönes Rad entstehen sehen und nicht über drei Seiten unsere Ergüsse lesen müssen.


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal mim Votec verglichen den Rahmen?




Tiefschlag, Endorfin mit Votec zu vergleichen kann nicht dein Ernst sein - oder doch ?

Votec ist auf meiner perönlichen Abschussliste noch vor Cannondale und das will schon was bedeuten - so einen Müll werde ich wohl mein Lebtag nicht mehr sehen.

@phaty

Testosteronüberschuß - gut möglich du weist um meine Situation...


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Das werde ich ich auch tun...
> 
> ---editiert---






Ich mach mich nass, wenn du schon solch schöne Ergüsse von dir lässt, dann stehe gefälligst auch dazu und lösch das nicht nachträglich. Unter uns, das lässt dich in keinem allzuguten Licht da stehen.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich nich



http://www.mi-tech.de



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> würd ich schon wegen dem Namen nicht nehmen ...
> (...)



AHA! VORURTEILE!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

Komm Basti jetzt geh erstmal vom Computer weg und hol Dir einen runter ... Du bist heute viel zu männlich!

MACH PLATZ!

papa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> AHA! VORURTEILE!



100% Intollerant!
Die Rahmenaufkleber sind ja noch schlimmer als der Namen!!!   

Nee Jungs, da dürft Ihr schon was aussergewöhnlicheres erwarten!
Ein Welt-Einzel-Stück sozusagen ... 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2004)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mi-tech.de
> 
> 
> 
> AHA! VORURTEILE!



Allem anschein nach auch berechtigt, wobei die RRs ja noch ertragbar sind


----------



## singlestoph (30. Oktober 2004)

Auch an dich die Frage:

Meinst du die integrierten Steuersätze (integrated stack), wo die Lager auf Stufen im Steurrohr laufen)
Oder die semiintegrierten Steuersätze (zerostack), wo die Lager auf ihren eigenen Schalen laufen?
Wird oft verwechselt. Die zweite Variante ist ja nicht wirklich ein unterschied zu einem normalen Steuersatz


der unterschied ist in etwa 50%

statt ca. 10mm nur ca. 5 mm eigepresst
und
da 
solls
leute 
geben 
die
Steuersätzte 25mm einpressen, die müssen ja geisteskrank sein


stoph


----------



## olli (30. Oktober 2004)

Lass Dir einen schönen Paduano Rahmen aufbauen, dann hat sich schon mal das Problem mit der Sattelstütze erledigt.

http://www.paduanoracing.com


----------



## roadrunner_gs (30. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Allem anschein nach auch berechtigt, wobei die RRs ja noch ertragbar sind



Aber mit denen wird sich sicherlich über alles reden lassen, angefangen von den rahmenaufklebern über das rahmendesign bis hin zum lack...


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. Oktober 2004)

Basti,Basti,Basti...gaaaanz tief durch atmen! Sex oder Sport oder sowas hilft!

Also ich finde, als Stütze geht eigentlich nur USE. *Punkt*
Naben? Hügi! (DT) Weil´s so schön knattert! (Stirnverzahnung)  *Punkt*

Zum Thema Votec und Rotwild und Bergzwerk und wie diese Firmen nicht alle heißen: Das geht nun garnicht!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Lass Dir einen schönen Paduano Rahmen aufbauen, dann hat sich schon mal das Problem mit der Sattelstütze erledigt.
> 
> http://www.paduanoracing.com



Wirklich schön ... !
Soviel Geschmack hast Du doch garnicht Olli ... da hat Dir doch jemand geholfen.

Um es nochmal ganz nebenbei zu erwähnen - der Rahmenbauer ist schon klar gemacht! Und die Hinterrad-Nabe auch.
Ich freu mich echt auf die Syntace Sattelstütze - Flo hast Du die schon gesehen?

phaty


----------



## olli (30. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich schön ... !
> Soviel Geschmack hast Du doch garnicht Olli ... da hat Dir doch jemand geholfen.
> 
> 
> phaty


Du meinst so "pimpmyride19inchgiovannachromerims"-mässig...
Ja richtig sehr schön isser, aber auch schon wieder etwas grenzwertig.
Fehlen nur noch Flammen, gravierte Ti-Lugs mit Carbon-Rohren und 'ne Moots Titanstütze (ach nee geht ja nicht...)


----------



## singlestoph (30. Oktober 2004)

D666mster schrieb:
			
		

> Naben? Hügi! (DT) Weil´s so schön knattert! (Stirnverzahnung)  *Punkt*
> 
> Zum Thema Votec und Rotzwild und Bergzwerg und wie diese Firmen nicht alle heißen: Das geht nun garnicht!



die rolopf klingt auch seltsam manchmal

und die dt dinger sind auch nicht mehr so laut wie früher, die zahnscheiben sind anders beschichtet.

da weil nur vorderrad nabe gesucht ist würde auch was anderes gehen
aber hinten sind das meiner meinung nach die besten naben die man kriegen kann (euro-leichtgewicht-preis-wertung), king ist deutlich teurer und nicht europäisch

stoph


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlen nur noch Flammen



Aber anodisierte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Aber anodisierte!



Mal was anderes ? Hinterradnabe steht fest ? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es die da auch gibt  Oder weist du mehr als ich ?


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes ? Hinterradnabe steht fest ? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es die da auch gibt  Oder weist du mehr als ich ?



Rohloff fixed - das wird der nächste Trend! Bauschaum war gestern ...!


----------



## lebaron (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Rohloff fixed - das wird der nächste Trend! Bauschaum war gestern ...!




Entschuldige, dem Alkohol ist Tribut zu zollen, na klar weis ich noch welche Hr-Nabe du willst...

Es ist schon ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuz wirklich schlimm,, und deswegen geh ich jetzt auch lieber frühzeitig schlafen !


----------



## pee-diddy (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich les ja hier schon lange mit, aber jetzt muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, ist das Du Dir  den Traumrahmen zusammen braten lässt, und hier Fragen nach Komponenten stellst.
Dann hol Dir doch Tune, Syntace (made by Easton   ) oder ruf den Schmolke oder den Wiesmann an.Die werden Dir auch schon was zusammendengeln.

Stell Dir einfach mal vor Du müsstest Dir ein Non-Shimano Bike zusammenstellen, das find ich schon schwer.Zum Glück brauchste ja keinen Umwerfer bei der Bauschaumrohlloffnabe.

Gruss Diddy

PS. : Mein Arbeitskollege, der hier grad zufällig mitliest, sagt Du sollst Dir endlich mal eine Frau suchen


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

pee-diddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich les ja hier schon lange mit, aber jetzt muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.



Tja es gibt Leute die kann man nicht aufhalten ... also bin ich mal gespannt!



			
				pee-diddy schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, ist das Du Dir  den Traumrahmen zusammen braten lässt, und hier Fragen nach Komponenten stellst.



Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen - von Rahmen versteh ich ja schliesslich was - nur von Schaltungen hab ich keine Ahnung!



			
				pee-diddy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hol Dir doch Tune, Syntace (made by Easton   ) oder ruf den Schmolke oder den Wiesmann an.Die werden Dir auch schon was zusammendengeln.



Aha ... ja doch ein Super Konzept - dass ich da nicht von alleine drauf gekommen bin!



			
				pee-diddy schrieb:
			
		

> Stell Dir einfach mal vor Du müsstest Dir ein Non-Shimano Bike zusammenstellen, das find ich schon schwer.



Ich find das garnicht so schwer, denn wenn Du mal meine Liste durchliest, wirst Du merken, dass da kein Shimano-Teil drauf ist - was auch etwas schwierig wäre, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich lediglich Europäische Teile verbauen will ..



			
				pee-diddy schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Arbeitskollege, der hier grad zufällig mitliest, sagt Du sollst Dir endlich mal eine Frau suchen



Hab ich seit Vorgestern wieder - ausserdem hab ich von Frauen noch mehr Ahnung als von Rädern ohne Schaltung ... also keine Beschwerden!

phaty

P.S.: Sei froh, dass Basti im Bett ist!


----------



## Atomino (31. Oktober 2004)

schonmal an den neuen Hope Vorbau gedacht, phaty?
hab bloss mal nen bild gesehen, weiß nicht ob es den schon gibt!

mal eine frage zum Rahmenbauer, kann es sein das er in der selben stadt wie lebaron beheimatet ist?

mfg Fabian


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich seit Vorgestern wieder - ausserdem hab ich von Frauen noch mehr Ahnung als von Rädern ohne Schaltung ... also keine Beschwerden!



Dann weisst du auch, dass man die auf gar keinen Fall mit Bauschaum auffüllen darf!?

Grüße.


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

Atomino schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal an den neuen Hope Vorbau gedacht, phaty?



Ja



			
				Atomino schrieb:
			
		

> mal eine frage zum Rahmenbauer, kann es sein das er in der selben stadt wie lebaron beheimatet ist?



Nein


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich schön ... !
> Soviel Geschmack hast Du doch garnicht Olli ... da hat Dir doch jemand geholfen....
> Ich freu mich echt auf die Syntace Sattelstütze - Flo hast Du die schon gesehen?
> 
> phaty



... freilich, am liteville in einer frühen proto version  das kann dann beim herr klieber allerdings wieder jahre dauern 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... freilich, am liteville in einer frühen proto version  das kann dann beim herr klieber allerdings wieder jahre dauern
> 
> ciao
> flo



Moment mal Freundchen - Du hast gesagt 2005! Jetzt schau auch dass er den Zauberstaub auf die Reihe kriegt!
Hier die Leute hochschaukeln und dann fallen lassen wie ne heisse Kartoffel!
Kann man das Teil beschreiben? Wie sieht der Kopf aus? Oder wirst Du dann von Syntace-Untergrundmitarbeitern erschossen?
Wenn es aussieht wie ein pupsnormales Ritchey-Teil, dann darfs auch gerne länger dauern.

Ich streichele gerade eine Thomson-Sattelstütze und den Vorbau (doch wirklich!) ich glaube diese "Made in Europe" Kiste war eine ganz doofe Idee!

phaty
I want my Chris King ...


----------



## Bateman (31. Oktober 2004)

eben...es gibt so viele geile Mottos ( wie isn die Mehrzahl von Motto ??? Motti ??? ) 

ich würd echt den wunderbaren King ( hab grad nen pinken, nen mangofarbenen und nen rasta vor mir liegen...   ) dran bauen, die guten Thomson drauf und gut...

so viel fehlt doch eh nimmer, oder ???

Bateman

ach ja, Nabe vorne türlich auch King...wa sonst ???   

Bateman

PS; hoffentlich hat mich Basti nun noch lieb


----------



## olli (31. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> eben...es gibt so viele geile Mottos ( wie isn die Mehrzahl von Motto ??? Motti ??? )



Motten

@phaty: Erklär doch einfach die Boston Tea Party und alles was danach kam für illegal und schon kannst Du Dir Thomson als quasi europäische Teile ans Bike schrauben...


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Motten
> 
> @phaty: Erklär doch einfach die Boston Tea Party und alles was danach kam für illegal und schon kannst Du Dir Thomson als quasi europäische Teile ans Bike schrauben...



Vom Ansatz her eigentlich ein gangbarer Weg - aber meinst Du meine Machtfülle ist schon so weit?


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Oktober 2004)

s' echsle schrieb:
			
		

> Moment mal Freundchen - Du hast gesagt 2005! Jetzt schau auch dass er den Zauberstaub auf die Reihe kriegt!
> Hier die Leute hochschaukeln und dann fallen lassen wie ne heisse Kartoffel!



... ich sag nur dnf, dns, dna  sollte also nicht fremd sein das gebaren 



			
				s' echsle schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das Teil beschreiben? Wie sieht der Kopf aus? Oder wirst Du dann von Syntace-Untergrundmitarbeitern erschossen?



... schwarz, gerade, lang und dick. 2bolt klemmung mit wesentlich grösserer auflagefläche für die sattelstreben. verspannungsfreie verschraubung.









			
				s' echsle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich streichele gerade eine Thomson-Sattelstütze und den Vorbau (doch wirklich!) ich glaube diese "Made in Europe" Kiste war eine ganz doofe Idee!
> ...



  es gibt auch schöne teile...

'nen king steuersatz ist eindeutig ein gobales produkt, der MUSS rein.

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich sag nur dnf, dns, dna  sollte also nicht fremd sein das gebaren



Du  hast es Dir ja auch redlich verdient ... !!!



			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... schwarz, gerade, lang und dick. 2bolt klemmung mit wesentlich grösserer auflagefläche für die sattelstreben. verspannungsfreie verschraubung.








Super schön ... ich bin überzeugt!



			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> 'nen king steuersatz ist eindeutig ein *gobales* produkt, der MUSS rein.



Vielen Dank - auf die Ausrede hätte ich selber kommen müssen - das ist die Lösung schlechthin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Ansatz her eigentlich ein gangbarer Weg - aber meinst Du meine Machtfülle ist schon so weit?


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Aber um mal ein Harald Schmidt Zitat in leicht abgewandelter Form zu übernehmen: "Hätten wir den 2. Weltkrieg gewonnen, wäre Thomson Made in Germany."


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> Aber um mal ein Harald Schmidt Zitat in leicht abgewandelter Form zu übernehmen: "Hätten wir den 2. Weltkrieg gewonnen, wäre Thomson Made in Germany."



Hüstel ... hust ... grumpf ... öhm ... oh Gott ... gleich kommt die Political-Correctness-Polizei!
Olli wenn Du Dich schon genötigt siehst, einen Smilie zu setzen, dann isses grenzwertig - weiter so!

Je nachdem wie am Dienstag die Wahlen ausgeht, werden die US-Teile eh mit Boykott belegt!


----------



## lebaron (31. Oktober 2004)

@pornoproduzent

Tja Erik, es ist schonschwer mit dir, aber du bleibst trotzdem auf meiner 'Befreundet-sei-Liste'...

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber die Fenster und Türen immer gut geschlossen halten, denn die 'Pinke-King-Mafia' treibt ihr Unwesen ...


WELTWEIT 

@phaty

Ich hab vergessen was ich sagen wollte, aber das mit der TeaParty geht denke ich so in Ordnung...

@olli

Super Vorschlag!

@all

Hat hier irgendjemand auch nur eine Sekunde daan gezweifelt, dass King nicht aus Europa kommen und somit die chronische 'Verbau-Mich-Krankheit' haben ?


----------



## matou (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss Rahmen steht hier nicht zur Diskussion...aber schau doch mal bei Zonenschein  rein die haben seit diesem Jahr ein CC HT  inkl. Sattelstütze Durchmesser 42 mm !! Die sollte ohne Jede Frage halten.

Ansonsten noch ein bisschen Senf...

Steuersatz...Acros oder Brunn haben bei meinen 0,1 t ohne aufzumucken ihren Job  getan, wartungsarm, dicht (meistens nur der Steuersatz)...

Sattelstütze...hatte bisher nur Roox, die hält ohne Frage, fängt aber irgendwann an zu knarzen...ansonsten fahr ich seitdem nur noch Thomson...

Vorbau...Syntace Superforce oder von Pace hab ich mal einen schicken gesehen, aber keinen Plan wie der hiess oder obs den noch gibt war in mattgrau...der USE macht allerdings auch was her im Gegensatz zu dem Standard-Krahm...die Frage ist hier aber, ob eine normale Schaftklemmung nicht besser hält...

Gruss René


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2004)

matou schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich weiss Rahmen steht hier nicht zur Diskussion...aber schau doch mal bei Zonenschein  rein die haben seit diesem Jahr ein CC HT  inkl. Sattelstütze Durchmesser 42 mm !! Die sollte ohne Jede Frage halten.



Bei Zonenschein habe ich mich schon "inspirieren" lassen - die brauchen mal dringend eine neue website! Aber ein klasse Rad.

Den Pace Vorbau gibt es leider nicht mehr - die letzten 100 Stück sind in England ab Werk für 1000 Euro verballert worden - 1000 Euro für alle 100, man könnte weinen!
Der USE kommt 2005 mit integrierter Hochleistungs-LAMPE! Was ich wirkich geil finde!
Die Verstellmöglichkeiten (obwohl man sie selten nutzt!) vom Syntace VRO System haben mir schon immer gefallen.
Nachdem wir jetzt festgestellt haben, dass Chris King eine Deutsche Firma ist (Heiliges Römisches Reich Deutscher Nationen - Rom und New York sind unser!) werd ich den einbauen - hat nicht Zonenschein eigentlich auch immer einen recht imposanten Steuersatz im Angebot gehabt?

Irgendwie ist das traurig, dass Deutschland mal wieder kein Konkurrenz-Produkt am Start hat. Tune und Syntace grübeln aber bestimmt schon drüber nach ... oder Flo?

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Irgendwie ist das traurig, dass Deutschland mal wieder kein Konkurrenz-Produkt am Start hat. Tune und Syntace grübeln aber bestimmt schon drüber nach ... oder Flo?
> 
> phaty



... nein, besser geht nicht, billiger schon gar nicht und mehr style hat keiner - ergo lohnt sich nicht 

ciao
flo


----------



## matou (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi,



> Aber ein klasse Rad.


 Ja, hat nicht jeder...und ich hab mir ein Fully-Rahmen gekauft   naja die nächste Ek-Steuererstattung kommt bestimmt!

Bzgl Steuersatz, ja Zonenschein hat einen sog. Heavy Duty Steuersatz im Programm...schaut allerding ziehmlich "grob" aus...wo´s hinpasst ok...wenn ich mal wieder zu Hause bin werd ich mal bei denen vorbeischauen...

Gruss René


----------



## singlestoph (1. November 2004)

vorbau kannst du sonst auch custom machen lassen 
-zumindest hat flori w. früher custom vorbauten gemacht,
sollte auch der custom-alurahmenbauer auf die reihe bringen-
und dann in rahmenfarbe lackieren lassen

stoph


----------



## m2000 (3. November 2004)

na sagt mal warum hat eigentlich noch keiner den acros steuersatz erwähnt? made in germany und auch mit ceramiclager zu haben*gg*

und mein lieber phatty wenn du güldene bremsen magst dann würd ich die neue cleg xc erwähnt haben wollen....

mfg klaus


----------



## ZeFlo (3. November 2004)

m2000 schrieb:
			
		

> na sagt mal warum hat eigentlich noch keiner den acros steuersatz erwähnt? made in germany und auch mit ceramiclager zu haben*gg*
> 
> und mein lieber phatty wenn du güldene bremsen magst dann würd ich die neue cleg xc erwähnt haben wollen....
> 
> mfg klaus



...  *...*

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (4. November 2004)

ups......


----------



## pastamann (4. November 2004)

zum Thema Steuersatz, es gäbe da noch das NICOLAI Fett Set.
denke das solte über alle Belastungen/Gewichtsklassen erhabens ein....







und als Kurbel vieleicht sowas????


----------



## tomblume (26. November 2004)

o.k. ein versuch:

vorbau: superforce vom herrn klieber
lenker: ebenfalls
stütze: auch von oben genannten herrn, wenn sie denn käme. wenn roox druckentlastete schrauben wie bei deren rr stütze hätte auch gut. geht nichts über thompson
sattel: arione (hält, punkt)
steuersatz: acros ah-6 oder mit langer pressung = ah07
bremse: cleg oder gustl
lager/kurbel: die vom herrn fahl. frm = käse
kette wie schaltung aus kassel 
nabe vorn dt 340
speichen dt alpine 
felgen mavic oder dt
reifen dicker albert mit schlangenhaut und weichem gummiring vorn gegen verrutschen beim bremsen (erfahrung eines 0,1 tonners)
fehlt noch was? ständer von esge, gepäckträger von tubus, klingel von ... lassen wir das.


rahmen alu aus lübrechtsen oder vom neuen direktdiscounter aus pforzheim 
rahmen stahl pulco, wiesmann 
gabel magura fällt wohl raus. obwohl die phaon in abgestimmt gut wäre. asgard als luft wäre gut weil zähe dämofung und viel luft = wenig druck.schicke italienerin? vielleicht. pace zu windig. 

innenlager, kurbel, nabe auch von bees aus schwindegg bei erding


bin mal gespannt wie das teil dann so wird.

tom


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. November 2004)

Naben, Bremsen und Kurbeln aus Sehma im Erzgebirge (Bees)


----------



## redrace (4. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> warum nicht statt hope formula? auch Europa *gg*
> 
> grüße coffee



Das meine ich auch!!


----------



## Bikefritzel (3. Januar 2005)

Ich hab diesen Thread grad gelesen und der letzte Post is ja nu scho wieder a bissle her..    Was is nu mit dem Rahmen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Januar 2005)

Die Cleg vergesst mal wieder ganz schnell. Die ist noch nciht ausgereift, ergo starke Leistungs- und v.a. Qualitätsschwankungen.


----------

